# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  من يدعوني للعريفي روعة خبال

## صاحبه السياده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
محاضره رائعة والكثير استفاد منها بفضل الله 
كل وحده ترفع الموضوع تكون المحاضرة في ميزان حسناتها(((علم ينتفع به))) إن شاءالله 
اللهم ارزقنا الإخلاص قولوا آميــــــــــن
اسمها من يدعوني 
http://www.arefe.com/show_audio-13.html

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## صاحبه السياده

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــع ..
يزااج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## شهد الظاهري

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

صدقج اختي رووووووووووووووووووووووووعه المحاضره

----------


## ذات الحياة

بارك الله فيج اختي على المحاضرة النافعة 

الله يغفر الذنوب 
سبحان الله ما ارحمه 
من لنا سواه جل جلاله 
هوالي يستر ذنوبنا 
ربي اغفر لنا وارحمنا يارب العالمين 

شكرا لاهتمامج 

ربي يوفقج ويحفظج

----------


## إحساس مجروح

في موازين حسناتج إن شاء الله ~

أتمنى الكل يستفيد من هالمحاضرة الطيبة ~

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## amirh alhoor

جزاج الله الف خير رفع

----------


## !عاشقه الجنه!

*جزاااه الله الف خيرررر وجزاااااج الف خيررر ع النقل ...

وميزاااان حسناااتج^^

رووووعه المحااااضره ...سبحاااااان الله*

----------


## صاحبه السياده

وجزاكم الله خير 
اللهم ارزقنا الإخلاص قولوا آمين 
وصلوا على النبي

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## *القطريه*

جـــــــــزاك ِ الله خيرا 
وجعله في ميزان أعمالكِ

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين اجمعين

----------


## ::AmOoOl::

الله يوفقج ويزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

may Allah bless u  :Smile:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## مايخونك قلبي

الله يبارك فيك حبيبتي

ورفع الله قدرك

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين اجمعين 
اللهم ارزقنا الإخلاص 
قولوا آمين

----------


## نور زوجها

يزاج الله كل خير  :Smile: 

جاري التحميل للاستماع لاحقا باذن الله تعالى...

وللرفع..

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير وخبر يثلج الصدر الله يتقبل من الجميع ويصلح نياتنا

----------


## ام فهودي

في موازين حسناتج إن شاء الله ~

أتمنى الكل يستفيد من هالمحاضرة الطيبة ~

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

صلوا على النبي

----------


## دلع 2009

جزااااااااااج الله الف خير على هالرابط

----------


## صاحبه السياده

ameeeen

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## المتأسفه

تسلمين والله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## المتأسفه

ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين اجمعين

----------


## صاحبه السياده

صلوا على النبي  :Smile:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

مهم للرفع

----------


## عينآويه 7

الله يجزيج الجنه

----------


## سلستي

يعيج ألف عافيه ويوفقج ويجزاج خير يارب

----------


## aljoori

يعطيج ألف عافيه ويوفقج ويجزاج خير يارب

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## عيش الحياة

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## صاحبه السياده

may Allah bless u

----------


## ميره نور

يزاج الله خير

----------


## * ام نورة *

تسلمين يالغلا

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خيييييييييييييييييير

----------


## جليسة القمر25

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم اسقنا من حوض الكوثر
شربة لا نضمأ بعدها أبدا  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  
صلوا على النبي :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## عذاري الدار

جزاج الله ألف خير



*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*
*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*
*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار

----------


## ماء مسافي

مشكووووووووووورة

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## umm zayed

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــع ..
يزااج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

may Allah bless u all

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upuppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## المـHــآ

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

يزاج الله خير أختي ..

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

Upppppppppppppp

----------


## ما نسيت

حاليا اسمع المحاضرة
يزاج الله الخير.

----------


## صاحبه السياده

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  
يزاكم الله خير والله يتقبل ويرزقنا الإخلاص وكل وحده رفعت هذه المحاضره تحتسب الأجر والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم آمين آمين آمين

----------


## Ms Sony

بارك الله فيـج

ويـزآج الله خيـر..

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## ظبية النت

مشكوووووووووووورة ويزاج الله كل الخير

----------


## mora amor

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

وإياكم

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## red_girl

في موازين حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## بنكي جيرل

الله يعطيك العافيه ويوفقج في حياتج ويسهل عليج كل معسر ويبشرج برضاه 
:
جاري الاستماع

----------


## شقاوي98

للرفع 
يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين اجمعين والله يجزيكم الجنة على هذا الدعاء أنت واهلج واحبابج وسائر المسلمين

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppp

----------


## بنوته غير

يزاج الله خير 
وفي ميزان حسناتج ياارب

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين اجمعين

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## سرار

يزاج الله خير

فميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## صاحبه السياده

Ameen Ameen Ameen

----------


## jro0o7

ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج :Smile:

----------


## hooria2008

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين وإياكم  :Smile:  
اللهم تقبل من الجميع
صلوا على النبي

----------


## Orange_Rose

اللهم صل ِ وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
جزاج الله خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## !عاشقه الجنه!

للرفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ) تذكري أن الله يراك

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## الريم_88

رفع وجزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## بنت الدار828

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## صاحبه السياده

وإياكم

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## غلا الخور.

_للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــع ..
يزااج الله خير_

----------


## صاحبه السياده

may Allah reward u with good  :Smile:

----------


## النسمه

يزااج الله الف خييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## ميره نور

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## فرح الامارات

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## تسونامي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## صاحبه السياده

لا إله الا الله محمد رسول الله


اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد 


استغفر الله واتوب اليه
 :Sob7an: 


جزاكم الله خير[/QUOTE]

----------


## AMAL0.0

سبحان الله و بحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppp

----------


## بيشووو

بارك الله فيج

للــــرفـــــــــــــــــع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

[QUOTE=صاحبه السياده;17278886][SIZE="6"][COLOR="Lime"]
لا إله الا الله محمد رسول الله


اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد 


استغفر الله واتوب اليه
 :Sob7an:

----------


## *همس القلوب*

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

[QUOTE=صاحبه السياده;17333777]


> [SIZE="6"][COLOR="Lime"]
> لا إله الا الله محمد رسول الله
> 
> 
> اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد 
> 
> 
> استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## عصقوله سلق

يزاج الله خير

----------


## قلبي عجمان

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## عيون حالمة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## اسيره الليل

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## فطمطم2008

الله يجزاج خير ويجعله فميزان حسناتج

----------


## صاحبه السياده

الله يجزيكم الجنة بغير حساب

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## @الفردوس@

للرفع يارب يجزيج كل خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

الله يجزيكم الفردوس بغير حساب

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## it's-Me

يالله محاضره جميله جدا كنت محتاجه لهالكلام ..جزاج الله خير

----------


## um_3washi

بارك الله فيج اختي على محاضرات العريفي الرووووووووووووعه..

في ميزاان حسناتج ...

في حفظ الرحماااااااااان....

----------


## دلوعه الامارات

يزااج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

الله يرضى عنكم يجزيكم الفردوس بغير حساب 
الدال على الخير كفاعله

----------


## ام يساف

فوووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## صاحبه السياده

may Allah bless u 
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## الجوري2003

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## طموحي الجنة

سبحان الله و بحمده
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## نيمو

جزاك الله خير
 :Kafara:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ومضة حور

الله يجزيج خير يارب العالمين

----------


## صاحبه السياده

بارك الله فيك ِ ووفقك ِ الله

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## amirh alhoor

للرفع

----------


## لفلي جيرل

جزااااااااااااااج الله خير الجزااااااااااء

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## أم أسما

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## q6rat 3esal

يزاج الله خير يارب

----------


## زهرة عيمان

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## نسايم البحرين

مشكورة وجزاج الله الف خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## Qaser-UAE

بسمعها ان شاء الله ...
يعطييج العافيــه ..}{ ..

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير  :Smile: 
اللهم تقبل منا قولوا آمين

----------


## mini_bites

جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــرا ....

----------


## mini_bites

UP
UP

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## الظبـي

،
،


يـزآج الله خيـير ختيآ، ،

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين اجمعين

----------


## دلع الغلاااا

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppp

----------


## همسة حب

يجزااج الله خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppp

----------


## المتأسفه

تسلمين اختي

----------


## صاحبه السياده

امين اجمعين

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم ذلل لي حاجتي وذلل لي قلب من كانت حاجتي عنده

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## تسونامي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## صاحبه السياده

وإياكم :-):-):-)

----------


## إماراتية..

*للرفع*

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير :-):-):-)

----------


## شيخةراك

جزاج الله الف خير
للرفععععععععععع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ريم يفالي

للرفع

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير :-):-):-)

----------


## uae flower

جزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

:-):-):-)

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## .. أم زايد ..

من زمان وانا خاطري اسمعها


وعسا الله يهدي اليميع

=)

----------


## lamiae ammari

upu up

----------


## حنين1212

^_*
جزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير :-):-):-)

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uoppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppp

----------


## كتكوتة كيوت

يزاااااااااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uppppppppppp

----------


## بنت الماث

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

*سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده
نخلة في الجنة*

----------


## صاحبه السياده

> *سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده
> نخلة في الجنة*

----------


## صاحبه السياده

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده
نخلة في الجنة

----------


## المتأسفه

الله يجزيج خير اختي

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير :-):-):-)

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم صل على محمد

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## ღcute girlღ

يزاج الله خير..

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير :-):-):-)

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم صل على محمد

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## بابي سناك

جزآك الله خيراً.

----------


## صاحبه السياده

وإياكم اللهم تقبل

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم صل على محمد

----------


## مادوتي

يزااااج الله الف خيييييير حبوبه محاضراته رائعه ما شاء الله

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم تقبل من الجميع وصلي على النبي

----------


## متابعة بصمت

للرفع
يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين أجمعين
واللهم ارزقنا الإخلاص قولوا آمين وصل على النبي :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## ريكاز

بارك الله فيج

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين اللهم تقبل و ارزقنا الإخلاص

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## Um-mahammad

الرفع
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم تقبل من الجميع

----------


## حگومة راگے

*الرآبط مـآ يفتح للأسف*  
*وفق الله شيخنـآ ,’ محمد العريفـي ,’*

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## لُجَين

جاري التحميل


متأكده انها روعه بدون ما اسمعها 


يزاااااااااج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

الله يجزيكم الجنة قولوا آمين 
الفردوس بغير حساب 
اطلبوا من الكريم الرحمن  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير والله يسهل عليج ويرزقج الذريه الصالحه

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم صل على محمد

----------


## aljoori

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

جزاكم الله خير ا

----------


## صاحبه السياده

صلوا على النبي :-):-):-)

----------


## صاحبه السياده

صلوا على النبي :-):-):-)

----------


## صاحبه السياده

Sobhan Allah

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم صل على النبي

----------


## صاحبه السياده

سبحان الله 
والحمدلله 
ولا إله إلا الله 
والله أكبر
اللهم اغفر لي 
اللهم ارحمني 
اللهم ارزقني

----------


## المتأسفه

الله يعطيج العافيه اختي تسلمين

----------


## صاحبه السياده

سبحان الله 
والحمدلله 
ولا إله إلا الله 
والله أكبر
اللهم اغفر لي 
اللهم ارحمني 
اللهم ارزقني

----------


## صاحبه السياده

سبحان الله 
والحمدلله 
ولا إله إلا الله 
والله أكبر
اللهم اغفر لي 
اللهم ارحمني 
اللهم ارزقني

----------


## زهرة البيت

يزااج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين 
سبحان الله 
والحمدلله 
ولا إله إلا الله 
والله أكبر
اللهم اغفر لي 
اللهم ارحمني 
اللهم ارزقني

----------


## شموخيه حيل

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ......
يزااااااااااااااج الله خير ختيه ....

----------


## زهرة البيت

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## هطول

جـــــــــزاك ِ الله خيرا

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## بنجرجيه

فموازين حسناتج

----------


## Mooj RAK

جاري التحمييل 

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير اللهم تقبل من الجميع  :Smile: 
سبحان الله 
والحمدلله 
ولاإله إلا الله 
والله أكبر
اللهم اغفر لي
اللهم ارحمني
اللهم ارزقني

----------


## صاحبه السياده

سبحان الله 
والحمدلله 
ولاإله إلا الله 
والله أكبر
اللهم اغفر لي
اللهم ارحمني
اللهم ارزقني

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uppppppppppppp

----------


## (جرح العين)

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين اجمعين

----------


## حمــده

للرفع

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين أجمعين  :Smile:

----------


## غزلان-22

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## نسيم البنفسج

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

وجزاكم الله خيرا على نشر هذه المحاضره

----------


## صاحبه السياده

*سبحان الله 
والحمدلله 
ولاإله إلا الله 
والله أكبر
اللهم اغفر لي
اللهم ارحمني
اللهم ارزقني*

----------


## بنت العري

المحاضره روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## صاحبه السياده

الله يبشرك بالجنه  :Smile:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا إله إلا الله 
والله أكبر 
اللهم اغفرلي 
اللهم ارحمني 
اللهم ارزقني

----------


## **زهور**

يزاج الله خير 
للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

سبحان الله وبحمده 
عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه 
وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## super girl

مشكووووره و في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير :-):-):-)

----------


## صاحبه السياده

سبحان الله وبحمده 
اللهم صل على محمد

----------


## ام الوفاء

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم سدد 
وأعــــــن
وتـقبــــــل

----------


## لفلي جيرل

يزااااج الله خير اختي
وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم 
سدد 
وأعن
وتقبل

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم 
سدد 
وأعن 
وتقبل

----------


## كلي حلآ

يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## صاحبه السياده

http://www.arefe.com/show_audio-13.html[/CENTER][/SIZE][/QUOTE]

----------


## بيلساااان

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## لمسة فن99

للرفع 
يزااااج الله خير اختي..

----------


## صاحبه السياده

إذا أردت أن تعرف
عند الله مقامك
فانظر فيما أقامك

----------


## صاحبه السياده

إذا أردت أن تعرف
عند الله مقامك 
فانظر فيما أقامك

----------


## ميره

الرابط هب شغال الغاليه
وبالتوفيق

----------


## صاحبه السياده

إذا مب شغال وحابه تسمعينها ياريت تكتبين في الجوجل من يدعوني للعريفي :-):-):-)

----------


## صاحبه السياده

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> محاضره رائعة والكثير استفاد منها بفضل الله 
> كل وحده ترفع الموضوع تكون المحاضرة في ميزان حسناتها(((علم ينتفع به))) إن شاءالله 
> اللهم ارزقنا الإخلاص
> قولوا آميــــــــــن
> اسمها من يدعوني 
> http://www.arefe.com/show_audio-13.html

----------


## Šŏķŕāħ

يعطيج ـآالعافيه ..ْ~
نرقب يديدج ..ْ

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏جرير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي صالح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إن لله ملائكة يطوفون في الطرق يلتمسون أهل الذكر فإذا وجدوا قوما يذكرون الله تنادوا هلموا إلى حاجتكم قال فيحفونهم بأجنحتهم إلى السماء الدنيا قال فيسألهم ربهم وهو أعلم منهم ما يقول عبادي قالوا يقولون يسبحونك ويكبرونك ويحمدونك ويمجدونك قال فيقول هل رأوني قال فيقولون لا والله ما رأوك قال فيقول وكيف لو رأوني قال يقولون لو رأوك كانوا أشد لك عبادة وأشد لك تمجيدا وتحميدا وأكثر لك تسبيحا قال يقول فما يسألوني قال يسألونك الجنة قال يقول وهل رأوها قال يقولون لا والله يا رب ما رأوها قال يقول فكيف لو أنهم رأوها قال يقولون لو أنهم رأوها كانوا أشد عليها حرصا وأشد لها طلبا وأعظم فيها رغبة قال فمم يتعوذون قال يقولون من النار قال يقول وهل رأوها قال يقولون لا والله يا رب ما رأوها قال يقول فكيف لو رأوها قال يقولون لو رأوها كانوا أشد منها فرارا وأشد لها مخافة قال فيقول فأشهدكم أني قد غفرت لهم قال يقول ملك من الملائكة فيهم فلان ليس منهم إنما جاء لحاجة قال هم الجلساء لا يشقى بهم جليسهم ‏
‏رواه ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏ولم يرفعه ‏ ‏ورواه ‏ ‏سهيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ 

المصدر:
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/D...Doc=0&Rec=9588[/CENTER][/SIZE][/SIZE][/QUOTE]

----------


## صاحبه السياده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عساكم بخير وصحه وعافيه وسعاده 
بما أن اغلب الناس يتجمعون مع الأهل يوم الجمعه سمي هذا المشروع مشروع الجمعه وناسة ترى :-):-):-) وتغيير ترى مب أي تغيير هذا المشروع مشروع رباني وهو أن كل وحده فينا قبل ما يمر هذا اليوم تجهز جدول في عدة خانات 
خانة الإسم 
خانة العمر كبار وصغار 
خانة الواجب الإسبوعي اللي هو حفظ سورة من ألقرآن والافضل تبدوون من 
سورة الناس وأنت ماشين 
تشوفون أفضل شخص يتقن قراءة ألقرآن وهو اللي يقيم الاشخاص في الدفتر وباقي الاشخاص يتولون التسميع لبعضهم البعض إلين ما يأتي دورهم 
للتقييم ومثلا تقرون التفسير من التفسير الميسر لنخبه من العلماء تشترونه من المكتبه هو تفسير مختصر وإذا في رسوم يناسب السوره تعرضونه عليهم وتسيرون السوبر ماركت قبل بيوم وتشترون مثلا هدايا بسيطه لكل من يسمع السوره بسكوت كيك مثلا شوكولاته والافضل الاحجام الصغيرة وعصائر وهدايا للكبار مثلا شموع كتيبات أشرطة قرآن مكرر العفاسي مثلا يسمعونه على الخط في السيارات 
والاسبوع الثاني سوره ثانيه وتشوفون كل واحد مثلا كم ممكن يحفظ خلال الإسبوع والله مافي مثل التربية ألقرآنية للكبار والصغار واللي يخلص جزء عم مثلا تنسق حفله عائليه للحفظه كيك وبالونات ومسابقات وجوائز وهكذا ومانغفل عن تعليمهم الوضوء والصلاة الصحيحه :-):-):-) والتشجيع بجدول الصلاة والمكافاات لو درهم يوميا ونشركم للموضوع بيساعد في نشر حلقات ألقرآن بين المسلمين 
واسألوا الله التيسير و الإخلاص في هذا العمل وهذا الشيء بياخذ /CENTER][/SIZE][/SIZE][/QUOTE] من وقتكم يمكن ساعه وبالترغيب لا بالترهيب والحديث التالي يصف لكم مجلس ألقرآن 
حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏جرير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي صالح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إن لله ملائكة يطوفون في الطرق يلتمسون أهل الذكر فإذا وجدوا قوما يذكرون الله تنادوا هلموا إلى حاجتكم قال فيحفونهم بأجنحتهم إلى السماء الدنيا قال فيسألهم ربهم وهو أعلم منهم ما يقول عبادي قالوا يقولون يسبحونك ويكبرونك ويحمدونك ويمجدونك قال فيقول هل رأوني قال فيقولون لا والله ما رأوك قال فيقول وكيف لو رأوني قال يقولون لو رأوك كانوا أشد لك عبادة وأشد لك تمجيدا وتحميدا وأكثر لك تسبيحا قال يقول فما يسألوني قال يسألونك الجنة قال يقول وهل رأوها قال يقولون لا والله يا رب ما رأوها قال يقول فكيف لو أنهم رأوها قال يقولون لو أنهم رأوها كانوا أشد عليها حرصا وأشد لها طلبا وأعظم فيها رغبة قال فمم يتعوذون قال يقولون من النار قال يقول وهل رأوها قال يقولون لا والله يا رب ما رأوها قال يقول فكيف لو رأوها قال يقولون لو رأوها كانوا أشد منها فرارا وأشد لها مخافة قال فيقول فأشهدكم أني قد غفرت لهم قال يقول ملك من الملائكة فيهم فلان ليس منهم إنما جاء لحاجة قال هم الجلساء لا يشقى بهم جليسهم ‏
‏رواه ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏ولم يرفعه ‏ ‏ورواه ‏ ‏سهيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ 

المصدر:
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/D...Doc=0&Rec=9588[/COLOR][/CENTER][/SIZE][/SIZE][/QUOTE]ذ[

----------


## ام حامد4

Server Error

تسلمين الغاليه بس ياليت تعدلين الرابط ما انفتح

----------


## ماء مسافي

للرفع

----------


## فتاة الجنان

الله يجزاج خير اختي

----------


## سواااره

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين بس إذا مايشتغل بتحصلينها في موقع ثاني

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

إذا ما يشتغل بتحصلينها في موقع آخر

----------


## اونومومينتو

بارك الله فيك

----------


## صاحبه السياده

ameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen

----------


## صاحبه السياده

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## صاحبه السياده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أفكار دعوية... مع الخدم
أنصح الجميع بالنشر 


هناء الصنيع


* بإمكانك عزيزتي تشجيع الخدم في البيت على حفظ القرآن الكريم مثلاً بعض سور جزء عم أو آية الكرسي أو خواتيم البقرة، المهم تحددين مقداراً معيناً يتم تسميعه كل نهاية أسبوع حسب قدرتهم.

وبإمكانك أن تشركي بهذا الخير الخدم الذين ترينهم مرة في الأسبوع أيضاً مثل خدم بعض أقاربك، خدم أهلك- أخواتك- إخوانك- ونحوهم فيعم الخير، وبالتالي تقدمين لمن حفظن هدايا تشجيعية رمزية تعينينهن بذلك على المتابعة.

* ولا تنسي أن توفري للخادم في المنزل مصحفاً مترجماً بلغته كي يفهم معاني كلام الله بشكل صحيح مع توفير بعض الكتيبات والأشرطة المترجمة التي يتعلم منها الخادم أمور دينه، فوالله عار عليك أي عار إن عاد لبلاده بعد أن مكث في بلد التوحيد سنتين إلى خمس سنوات دون أن يزداد معرفة بدينه ومحبة لربه، ومثل هذه الكتيبات والأشرطة تجدينها بسهولة في مكتب الجاليات ومكاتب الدعوة والإرشاد المنتشرة في كل مكان.

* تحدثي مع الخدم في المنزل ولو مرة واحدة في الأسبوع لمدة نصف ساعة إلى ساعة، واشرحي لهم أمور الدين الأساسية مثل كيفية الوضوء والصلاة الصحيحة والتحذير من الشرك بأنواعه والبدع المختلفة.

الحديث عن الجنة والنار والقبر والقيامة والبعث والحساب، توضيح الكبائر ما هي؟ والترغيب في تلاوة القرآن وفهمه...إلخ.

واحتسبي الأجر بأن يكون هؤلاء الخدم دعاة بين أهليهم إذا رجعوا إليهم فتكونين بذلك قد تجاوزت بالدعوة إلى الله جدران بيتك بل حدود وطنك إلى بلاد العالم البعيدة.

أختاه.. ألا تشعرين بالخجل من الله عندما تقومين ساعة كاملة بتوبيخ الخادم لتقصيرها في بعض ما طلبتِه، بل ربما وبختِها أياماً متتالية ثم أنت بعد ذلك لا تكلفين نفسك خمس دقائق تقولين لها فيها يا فلانة بارك الله فيك لا تنسي أن تكثري أثناء عملك من ذكر الله فإن سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ثقيلتان في الميزان، وسبحان الله وبحمده مائة مرة تكتب لك ... و..... إلخ.

كتاب أفكار للداعيات 
تأليف : هناء الصنيع
تقديم : فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله الجبرين


منقول

المصدر: منتدى صيد الفوائد

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## *عذبةالروح*

*للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــع ..
يزااج الله خير*

----------


## صاحبه السياده

آمين اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## غزلان ريم

يزآج آلله خييير....

----------


## Om HaZa3

ليش مايفتح عندي =(

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## *دبونهـ*

شكرا لك 

اختي على مجهودك الرائع 

بارك الله فيك 

وننتظر دائماً جديدك

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## موززه^^

*يزاكم الله خيرررر بس للاسف مايفتح ياليت تخبروني عنوان المحاظره*

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------

